# Specktra Background Changes



## Bingo (Jun 4, 2018)

*EDIT*

Hey Everyone!

we've made a few changes to the website background, and will continue to tweak it over the next little bit to make sure it looks nice.

we really value your feedback, so please let us know if you have any suggestions, or if you notice any issues or glitches so they can be fixed

thank you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 4, 2018)

I like the last one best. That or the blue.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2018)

I like the third one. And the fifth, though it might be a bit "busy"


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 5, 2018)

Did you take down the options, Bingo?


----------



## Bingo (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry, yes I had some options up there but on second thought took them down as I think they are all a bit cluttered or busy. After doing more research it seems a lot of the forums that do better and are easier to use have a much more plain backdrop with coloured accents and a thoughtful logo. If others have ideas of websites and designs that are different we can definitely consider those as well I just didn't want to provide them

The other questions with the design are what to do with the colour of the button text (Currently pink), the banners for the subforums (currently the 'swatch' mix of colours) and the colour of the logo (currently white). Does anyone have and great ideas for how to change these?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, you would definitely have noticed the changes to the forum and the background. It definitely looks much cleaner and easier to use. Do you have any feedback? 

If anyone sees any areas where colours don't line up, or the text blends in with the background please let us know.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 5, 2018)

Some of the text is a bit too light against the white background. 







This is more noticeable in the footer, when you contrast the link colour with the regular text colour.


----------

